

Hacking the Facebook Platform for Data Portability - sanj
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/29/hacking-the-facebook-platform-for-data-portability/

======
sanj
Interesting, but flawed. I posted why on TC:

"I think that what is missing here is the definition of “Exportable Facebook
Properties”. The author assumes that it is defined, and consists of ALL of the
data on Facebook.

But a minor bit of searching turns this up on Facebook’s devwiki
([http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/ExportableFBPr...](http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/ExportableFBProperties))

“At this time, there are no exportable properties. In the event that we allow
certain kinds of data to be exportable to non-Facebook applications or data
repositories, we will list those properties here.”

Unless I’m mistaken, that undermines the majority of this post."

------
fourlittlebees
Plus they'll end up banning you anyway.

